# Majorca by Motorhome



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone been to Majorca in their van recently? I've seen the posts on here about Majorca but there from last year. I've checked out the ferry and that seems dear, £300-ish per crossing, but if we could stay a while it might work out as a reasonable cost to incur.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Majorca*

Hi

Not taken a van but did see a British couple wild camping last September on some waste land. I think there is only one campsite on the island.

The £300 seems good value given it is a 7 hour crossing.

I think there are two ferry operators, Balearea and also Trasmediterranea. Both offer some high speed routes but on the smaller catamarans you might not be allowed to take a motorhome.

I love Majorca, take me please!

Russell


----------

